# The science of sexiness: why some people are just more attractive



## qubit (Apr 10, 2015)

Do you agree with the article? While it seems to be broadly right, I think it left a few things out such as a man's height and some other attractiveness indicators which are probably best left unsaid here, lol.

With looks, you've either got it or you haven't, that's for sure.



> A new study suggests that long-distance runners are more attractive because they have greater levels of testosterone which makes them more manly and fertile.
> 
> But there are other biological and evolutionary triggers which are constantly drawing us to certain individuals, even if we don’t realise it is happening. Scientists in Geneva discovered that determining whether we are attracted to someone is one of the most complex tasks that the brain undertakes. Here are the scientific secrets of attraction.









These CGI average faces are supposed to be the most statistically attractive.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sci...why-some-people-are-just-more-attractive.html


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 10, 2015)

Attractive, yes; _most_ attractive, no.  I don't think a _most_ attractive exists.  It's always A vs B.  The article goes into how we subconsciously average out encountered faces.  I think that plays a huge role too.



> However a recent study which attempted to determine the most beautiful woman in the world picked a brunette. And a 2011 study in the Scandinavian Journal of Psychology, found that brunettes are generally considered more attractive.


If they asked that question globally, than yes.  Most of the global population lives relatively close to the equator where dark hair dominates.  Blonde grows in popularity the further you get from the equator. 



> However research by Newcastle University has suggested that the Pill could stop women picking up these important genetic clues because it alters hormones which make the body think it is pregnant. While that stops women getting pregnant it also means they would rather be surrounded by close family members, and so are more attracted to people who are genetically similar. And for choosing a partner, that is dreadful.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 10, 2015)

I look in the mirror and see sexiness.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 10, 2015)

I like blonds and blue eyes most personally. But I ain't that damn picky. Just no fatties, no butterfaces, no hairy armpits. That's where I draw the line.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 10, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> I like blonds and blue eyes most personally. But I ain't that damn picky. Just no fatties, no butterfaces, no hairy armpits. That's where I draw the line.


Bootyful is beautiful my friend.


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 18, 2015)

I look myself in the mirror and think to myself, I'm such a beauty, every day and then I see a tiny flaw! A zit and then sadness even tho others says I'm a beauty. Fml


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 18, 2015)

Another lol trend... 

It is just charisma + 3 perk and agility + 1 as you are not fat , but mana and power amount remains the same.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 18, 2015)

As i Said in another thread
" Beauty is in the eye of the beholder"

IN some Cultures Being Fat is generally seen as a sign of wealth/affluence 
ie if they can afford to eat to excess then they are in a position to successfully bear and raise off spring to continue the genetic line.

Other Cultures want that super fit Amazon look. again indicating Supieor breeding Stock.(from their point of view)


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 18, 2015)

I thought beauty was based on math!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 18, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> As i Said in another thread
> " Beauty is in the eye of the beholder"
> 
> IN some Cultures Being Fat is generally seen as a sign of wealth/affluence
> ...


Theory challengeable...... you do not need to eat in excess to become fat, no exercise and a regular diet of processed and fatty foods will get you there eventually, if you add to that fairly regular alcohol intake and you get there even quicker, that's why a larger than average proportion of low income families are overweight...... don't get me wrong, nothing against those overweight..... just saying


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 18, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> IN some Cultures


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 18, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Tthat's why a larger than average proportion of low income families are overweight...... don't get me wrong, nothing against those overweight..... just saying



That's actually a problem - obesity needs to endure more heavy criticism, proper bashing as it causes a great health risk.

And low income doesn't not state bad nutrition, it is only a lack of common sense and education.


----------



## rruff (Apr 18, 2015)

qubit said:


> I think it left a few things out such as a man's height and some other attractiveness indicators which are probably best left unsaid here, lol.



Like this one?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 18, 2015)

They never calculated in  wealth as an attractor factor.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 18, 2015)

I agree, which is why I didn't comment on that, your post was correct of course, all my point is in general terms that in actual fact, proportionally wealthier people tend to be slimmer, possibly because often, to eat healthy costs more, I agree though that there are some cultures where that trend is bucked.

@Ferrum Master, again I don't disagree but the same could be said for smokers, excessive drinkers etc, I can only speak for here but to eat more healthy, with a good balance of low fats, low sugars and salts means that in most cases people have to buy premium brands which do cost a lot more.  You are right though, even if the cost of good quality food came down, there is likely to still be a problem.


----------



## qubit (Apr 18, 2015)

rruff said:


> Like this one?



lol, that's a good one. Very apt. 



Tatty_One said:


> I agree, which is why I didn't comment on that, your post was correct of course, all my point is in general terms that in actual fact, proportionally wealthier people tend to be slimmer, possibly because often, to eat healthy costs more, I agree though that there are some cultures where that trend is bucked.
> 
> @Ferrum Master, again I don't disagree but the same could be said for smokers, excessive drinkers etc, I can only speak for here but to eat more healthy, with a good balance of low fats, low sugars and salts means that in most cases people have to buy premium brands which do cost a lot more.  You are right though, even if the cost of good quality food came down, there is likely to still be a problem.



Indeed, there's the direct financial cost of the food. To add to that, there's also the time and effort cost of it. You have to prepare it all in the kitchen and a lot of people aren't inclined for it at all. Rich people can get servants/chefs to do this side of it for them in their palatial homes and that costs real money. Yeah, it's much easier for them to eat healthily, isn't it?


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2015)

I think we're going to start keeping these "science threads" more tech related. FYI I sense a mass amount of three locking soon. Use www.generalnonsense.net. I really don't care why you wouldn't of gone there in the first place.


----------

